# Ξένιος Ζευς = Zeus Xenios, Zeus the Hospitable



## nickel (Aug 4, 2012)

Επιχείρηση «σκούπα» υπό την ονομασία «Ξένιος Ζευς» ξεκίνησε από το υπουργείο Δημόσιας Τάξης και Προστασίας του Πολίτη από την Πέμπτη.

Στις 2 Αυγούστου, στον Έβρο και την Παρασκευή το βράδυ, 3 Αυγούστου, στο κέντρο της Αθήνας μπήκε σε εφαρμογή το σχέδιο για την απώθηση από την μεθοριακή γραμμή και την απομάκρυνση από το κέντρο της Αθήνας, αντίστοιχα των παράνομων μεταναστών.

[...] Αν και ο κωδικός «Ξένιος Ζευς» παραπέμπει σε φιλοξενία η επιχείρηση έχει σκοπό να αποτρέψει την τυχόν είσοδο μεταναστών από την Συρία και από άλλες χώρες αλλά και να «καθαρίσει», για μία ακόμη φορά, την πρωτεύουσα.
http://www.tovima.gr/society/article/?aid=469724

Καθώς διαβάζω την είδηση και σταυροκοπιέμαι για την άρρωστη φαντασία του νονού της επιχείρησης, μαζεύω και λίγη μεταφραστική ύλη:

Στο LSJ, για τη συγκεκριμένη σημασία:
«belonging to friendship and hospitality, hospitable, *Ζεὺς ξένιος* as protector of the rights of hospitality»

Στη Wikipedia:
*Zeus Xenios*, *[Zeus] Philoxenon* or *[Zeus] Hospites*: Zeus was the patron of hospitality and guests, ready to avenge any wrong done to a stranger.

Σπάνια είναι τα δεύτερα. Υπάρχει επίσης το Zeus Xenius. Στα αγγλικά: the hospitable Zeus και Zeus the Hospitable. 

Φτάνει να μη μεταφραστεί η είδηση για τους μετανάστες και γελάνε και οι τουρίστες που θέλουμε να φιλοξενήσουμε.


----------



## Alfie (Aug 5, 2012)

Κλασικό σχήμα. Όπως λέμε Εύξεινος Πόντος ή γλυκάδι.:inno:


----------



## MelidonisM (Aug 6, 2012)

Εδώ μειώθηκε ο πληθυσμός της Ελλάδας κατά ένα εκατομμύριο, και εμείς διώχνουμε κόσμο.

Δεν βρήκα ορισμό και αιτιολόγηση από το Υπουργείο Δημόσιο Τάξης, εδώ λέει
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_ell_2_05/08/2012_491462


> Απομάκρυνση παράνομων μεταναστών από το κέντρο της Αθήνας σε δύο προσωρινά κέντρα που δημιουργήθηκαν εκτάκτως, στις σχολές της αστυνομίας σε Ξάνθη και Κομοτηνή. Επίσης, εκεί στη Θράκη μετακινήθηκαν 1.881 συνοριακοί φύλακες. Το πρόγραμμα («τρέχει» από την 1η Αυγούστου) έχει διάρκεια 11 μηνών, χρηματοδοτείται με 10 εκατομμύρια ευρώ από το Ευρωπαϊκό Ταμείο Επιστροφών και έχει στόχο την επιστροφή στην πατρίδα τους 7.500 μεταναστών.



Αν δεν είναι ευφημισμός, παίζει και η ανασήμανση, που μας προστατεύει από τους ξένους, _Αλεξίξενος Ζευς_, 
το απλούστερο, _Ζευς αστυφύλαξ ή συνοροφύλαξ_, προτείνεται για θεατρικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> Εδώ μειώθηκε ο πληθυσμός της Ελλάδας κατά ένα εκατομμύριο...


Μα... μειώθηκε; Αυτοί είναι οι εγγεγραμμένοι πολίτες, αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 6, 2012)

Πάντως έχει τη λογική της η ονομασία _Ξένιος Ζευς_, καθότι πρόκειται για σχέδιο «φιλοξενίας» σε κέντρα επαναπροώθησης.


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2012)

Πρόκειται για ένα όνομα που τόσα χρόνια έχουμε πασχίσει να το συνδέσουμε με τον τουρισμό μας. Το ότι το παίρνει κάποιος για να βαφτίσει, ευφημιστικά ή δεν ξέρω πώς αλλιώς, μια οπωσδήποτε αμφιλεγόμενη επιχείρηση, δείχνει ότι η ζέστη δεν βοηθά τα αϊκιού, ιδίως όταν είναι επιπέδου ραδικιού. Η κυρία Κεφαλογιάννη δεν πρέπει να πάρει το συνάδελφό της στο αρμόδιο υπουργείο να του πει να αλλάξουν αμέσως το όνομα; Τόση σκέψη θέλει; 
:curse:


----------



## jmanveda (Aug 6, 2012)

Hear, hear.

Στην Ινδία πάντως, έχουμε ένα πολύ αρχαίο κείμενο που θεωρεί τον φιλοξενούμενο ως ο ίδιος ο Θεος. Ο Θεός δεν είναι ο προστάτης του φιλοξενούμενου ή ο φιλόξενος οικοδεσπότης. Άλλη προσέγγιση. Δείτε:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atithi_Devo_Bhav


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2012)

jmanveda said:


> Στην Ινδία πάντως, έχουμε ένα πολύ αρχαίο κείμενο που θεωρεί τον φιλοξενούμενο ως ο ίδιος ο Θεος.



Και πώς θεωρεί ο θεός τον φιλοξενούμενο;


----------



## anef (Aug 6, 2012)

Εμένα πάντως δεν μου φαίνεται πως το όνομα οφείλεται σε άρρωστο νου ή χαμηλό IQ. Πιο πολύ μου κάνει για τον κυνισμό αυτού που σε πατάει κάτω σα σκουλήκι, γιατί για πολλοστή φορά όταν σε ρώτησε του είπες «ναι, είμαι σκουλήκι». Θέλεις να είσαι ο πιο φιλόξενος λαός πάνω στη γη (και να το λεν και τα αρχαία σου πιστοποιητικά), αλλά ταυτόχρονα να ανέχεσαι ή και να προωθείς μαχαιρώματα και φόνους μεταναστών, πογκρόμ και στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης, ρατσισμό και φράχτη στον Έβρο; Τι πιο ταιριαστό όνομα λοιπόν για την επιχείρηση, που δείχνει ακριβώς ποιο είναι το περιεχόμενο της φιλοξενίας στη σημερινή Ελλάδα;


----------



## jmanveda (Aug 6, 2012)

Φίλη SBE

Εντάξει, το ερώτημα μπορεί να τεθεί, αλλά κάνει μια μεταφυσική υπόθεση που χρειάζεται συζήτηση offline.

Όμως. για να μείνουμε στο θέμα, η προτροπή, μεταξύ άλλων, του δασκάλου προς το μαθητή έχει ατομικό, κοινωνικό και θρησκοφιλοσοφικό χαρακτήρα. Ιδού πως τη μετέφρασα (στο έργο Εννιά Ουπανισάδες στις Εκδόσεις Κονιδάρη):

«Την μητέρα σου να θεωρείς σαν θεό σου, στο πατέρα σου να φέρεσαι σαν θεό σου· το δάσκαλό σου να τιμάς σαν θεό σου· τους φιλοξενούμενούς σου να τιμάς σαν θεούς». (Ταϊττιρίγια Ουπανισάντ 1.11.2. σελ 338).

Παραδοσιακά η υποδοχή του φιλοξενούμενου γίνεται τελετουργικά. Παραδοσιακά, τα παιδιά οφείλουν να προσκυνούν τους γονείς κάθε πρωί.

Αυτό τοποθετείται ανάμεσα στις ινδικές αξίες σεβασμού του όλου περιβάλλοντος, έμψυχου και άψυχου. που τελικά δεν είναι άλλο από μια φανέρωση του «θεού» – της απέραντης και υπερβατικής «Πραγματικότητας» όπως εμείς την προσλαμβάνουμε αισθητηριακά και την κρίνουμε με την πεπερασμένη μας διάνοια.

Σημασία εδώ έχει ο σεβασμός – αρχίζοντας από τους άλλους μέχρι τον όποιο θεό -- που όπως και οι άλλες αξίες, δεν διδάσκεται με ένα απλό λεκτικό: «πρέπει να σέβεσαι».


----------



## MelidonisM (Aug 7, 2012)

Φίλε Jmanveda, το υποθετικό συγκριτικό ερώτημα είναι:_ *αν μεταναστεύσει κινέζικος και μουσουλμανικός πληθυσμός στην Ινδία, το 10% του πληθυσμού της, 121 εκατομύρια, θα γίνει τότε αφορμή πολιτικής διένεξης μεταξύ των Ινδών το ρητό Atithi Devo Bhav, ο φιλοξενούμενος είναι θεός;*_. 

Μέχρι τώρα, τουριστικά χρησιμοποιείται στην Ινδία, όπως και εμείς παλιά είχαμε τον Ξένιο Δία, πριν το κάνουμε συνοροφύλακα.


----------



## jmanveda (Aug 7, 2012)

Υποθετικό το ερώτημά σου, όπως λες. Γνωστή η χρήση από τον Ινδικό Τουρισμό.

Την αναφορά atiti devo bhava την ανάφερα απλώς για να επισημάνω, σε όποιον μπορεί να ενδιαφέρεται, τη σχετικότητα της ερνηνείας -- χωρίς να υπεισέλθω στο παρόν σοβαρότατο πρόβλημα της Ελλάδας για το οποίο φταίνε για ακόμα μια φορά οι όποιοι αναποφάσιστοι και ηλιθίως ιδιοτελείς κυβερνώντες.


----------



## nickel (Aug 10, 2012)

Ένας λόγος που πρέπει γρήγορα να αλλάξει το όνομα της επιχείρησης είναι που εμφανίζονται ήδη διαδεδομένα κρούσματα... ακλισίας.

Η αλήθεια για την φούσκα του "Ξένιου Ζευς"...
Ο απολογισμός της χθεσινής ημέρας του "Ξένιου Ζευς"
Επιχείρηση της Αστυνομίας στα Βραχνέικα στα πλαίσια του "Ξένιου Ζευς"
...αλλά και να χρησιμοποιείτε και το όνομα του Ξένιου Ζευς που εκπροσωπούσε λεκτικά και ουσιαστικά την φιλοξενία...
Στις 5 το πρωί ξεκίνησε η μεγάλη αστυνομική επιχείρηση στην περιοχή του σταθμού Λαρίσης στα πλαίσια των εξορμήσεων του Ξένιου Ζευς...
http://www.google.com/search?q="του+Ξένιου+Ζευς"

Οι δημοσιογράφοι των ενημερωτικών ιστότοπων έχουν φροντίσει να γεμίσει ο κυβερνοχώρος με άκλιτους Δίες. Εντάξει, να χάσουμε παλιές αξίες, αλλά να χάσουμε και τη γενική μας πτώση, πώς θα το αντέξουμε αυτό;


----------



## SBE (Aug 11, 2012)

Ως γνωστόν η λέξη είναι δίχρονη, ή ξέρω γω πώς τις λένε. Ο Ξένιος Ζευς, της μαρίνας της Ζέας.


----------



## Themis (Aug 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> εμφανίζονται ήδη διαδεδομένα κρούσματα... ακλισίας


Και.. παρακλισίας. Από το Protagon:
Εδω, στην Ελλάδα, κάνουν "Ξένιο Ζεύ".
Συμπέρασμα: Δεν αρκεί να ξέρουμε ότι κλίνεται, χρειάζεται να ξέρουμε και _πώς _κλίνεται. Ω Ζευ μεγαλοδύναμε, βοήθησε τον περιούσιο λαό σου να μη ζεύει τον Δία σε παρά φύσιν κλίσεις!


----------



## nickel (Aug 11, 2012)

Μήπως να επιλεγεί ο συμβιβασμός «Ξένιος Δίας»; Θα ταιριάζει και με τις Ομάδες ΔΙ.ΑΣ. (Δίκυκλης Αστυνόμευσης).


(Η παρακλισία δεν είναι στο protagon. Για την ακρίβεια, βρίσκω τόσο πολλά που μόνο από το protagon λείπει...)


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 30, 2012)

Στην γερμανική εφημερίδα DIE WELT o _Ξένιος Ζευς_ έγινε πάντως _Ausländer Zeus_, αλλοδαπός Ζευς...
http://www.welt.de/politik/ausland/article108599947/Griechische-Schlaeger-bedrohen-Einwanderer.html


----------

